
iOS 7 - acrum
http://www.apple.com/ios/ios7/
======
tenpoundhammer
This comment thread is why the internet is bashing so hard on HN. This is so
extremely negative and hyperbolic, It's hard to understand. There are
certainly things to be criticized in iOS 7, but invoking a plea to the holy
lord for answers, is a bit extreme.

Can't we at least temper our criticisms with a few things we found positive
and a good attitude?

Let me give it a try.

I am really excited about the control panel. It has a lot of very useful
features that will save me time and frustration. However, I am concerned that
the design of the control panel is busy and may make it difficult to make the
correct selection quickly, we'll see.

~~~
midnitewarrior
This isn't Apple's UI, it's everybody who owns an iDevice's UI, and it looks
like people are taking this redesign quite personally...time to switch? :/

~~~
alexcroox
I think I'd still prefer to look at iOS7 everyday than the turd of an
interface that Android ships with

~~~
ebzlo
Honestly, theyre starting to look very similar.

~~~
inovator
Unless you've heavily modified your rooted android then yes. Otherwise, at
least for me, iOS7 is so much more elegance and eye pleasing.

------
crazygringo
Oh God why. I've got nothing against flat design done well, but this just
makes everything so much harder to _SEE_.

Look at the example screen for "Control Center" \-- it looks like a geometric
indistinguishable _mess_. The line around buttons is the same as the line
dividing sections is almost the same as the line in sliders.

The example screen for weather shows thin white text against a light blue
background, which I can barely make out on my monitor, let alone on a phone.

If anything, phones need _extra_ affordance as what is a label and what is
tappable, since we have fat fingers, hold phones faraway where things are
small, and often in bright sunlight where there's little contrast we can make
out. Phones need _extra_ contrast, not less.

I'm really not one for hyperbole, but Steve Jobs must be rolling in his grave.
This isn't about an aesthetic choice, it's just about common-sense usability
and quality control. That weather app looks _completely_ useless in the real
world, and the fact that Apple's internal processes have allowed this to be
launched does not bode well.

~~~
bcks
Agreed. Did they do any kind of usability / legibility studies on the thinner
typeface? I mean, I mostly use my phone to read email. Why would they reduce
contrast on the default text and make it even harder to read?! Just because
you have higher resolution screens, doesn't mean you can get away with a
thinner sans serif. What's the point if everyone has to increase the size of
the text to read it?

~~~
awj
> Agreed. Did they do any kind of usability / legibility studies on the
> thinner typeface?

No, of course they didn't. Apple is widely acknowledged in the industry as
having amateurish design and an utter lack of anything resembling
perfectionism or attention to detail.

Seriously, this _may_ be a flop from them, but I cannot comprehend the mindset
that would surmise they did _no_ usability testing off a few screenshots.

~~~
montagg
> Apple is widely acknowledged in the industry as having amateurish design and
> an utter lack of anything resembling perfectionism or attention to detail.

I would love to see your source on this one, because I never stop hearing the
opposite.

~~~
elliottkember
Whoosh

------
simonbarker87
I watched the key note with my girl friend - she is technical but still very
much has a girls perspective and can be taken as a good representation of her
friends.

She flipping loves this redesign and I'm pretty certain my not techie
iPhone/iPad using parents will too - and that, is was really matters to Apple,
that 98% of their market will love it and not just the 2% of us who build for
their platform.

I like most of it, the colours are a bit much for me but in the main it will
be refreshing to move on to something new. I have been toying with moving to
Android but this redesign is enough to keep me on board - if I'm going to have
to learn a new OS I may as well plump for the one most similar to what I
already know

~~~
shardling
Also, it seems borderline crazy to think you can judge how well the colors
will work from a screenshot.

I've never thought a screenshot of a mobile device's screen felt even
_remotely_ like holding the thing in my hand.

~~~
HeyImAlex
If you have an iPhone you can basically see how it looks already; just go to
apple.com and watch the example videos from your phone.

------
pinaceae
has to be a homerun.

the last time the entire neckbeard web went apeshit like that was when they
announced the iPad. and the iPhone before that. practically all forums are
useless right now, including here.

guess that a lot of people also only see the screenshot, have not watched the
screencast. iOS looks different in movement, the animations, parallax effect,
etc. all add up.

the under the hood stuff is super, multitasking, app updates, per app vpn,
etc. like christmas.

iOS7 will trigger a redesign of our own iPad app, it is a welcome agent of
change as our (corporate) customers will not be able to hold these upgrades to
iOS back as they did with Windows.

~~~
scrumper
The nuts and bolts do indeed look pretty exciting. I can't wait to put it on
my dev iPad tonight and start hacking away on my app.

Unlike my competition, I went 'flat' out of necessity when I launched last
year (I found I could write 'bezierPathWithRoundedRect' a lot easier than I
could draw a button in PixelMator). Who knows, maybe my app will look fresher
in an iOS 7 context. It already looks utterly different to its competition
(synthesizer apps), which are universally retro and skeuomorphic. Thanks to
Apple for vindicating my laziness!

(Apologies to real designers: I do know there's more to flat design than not
bothering to draw textures).

~~~
eclipxe
Not available on iPad yet.

~~~
scrumper
Just got home and found that out; shame, but I don't mind waiting.

------
btipling
The choice of colors and gradients look terrible. They made iOS look worse.
They swung too far away from skeuomorphic design. Even the art on the icons,
without considering the colors, look like an amateur drew them. Look at the
SDK icon:

[http://i.imgur.com/JXw7KQA.png](http://i.imgur.com/JXw7KQA.png)

That is ugly. So is the iTunes icon, so is the Safari icon. Not a fan.

~~~
miguelrochefort
They tried to get away from skeuomorphism, but still some remains. Just look
at PassBook or the ugly 3D browsing through tabs.

The whole design simply is not well thought out. This has clearly been rushed,
which is not something I expect from Apple. If iOS 7 was leaked, people
wouldn't believe it's the real thing. Sadly, it is.

I'm staying with Windows Phone.

~~~
drpancake
I'm not sure if flipping through 3D browser tabs mimics a real-life
affordance.

~~~
dsego
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZZLvVTWuJM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZZLvVTWuJM)

------
dakrisht
Parallax is a nice touch.

At first glance, iOS 7 looks like a hybrid of Android and WebOS. Especially
the card multi-tasking approach.

Notification center is cleaner but the colors are all over the place.

Lock screen is pure Android (animated wallpapers, etc.)

They might have made it too flat actually. A lot of text everywhere (the user
will definitely get confused on what to tap and what not to tap) Cupertino
might be used to UI but a lot of "ordinary" people are still pretty clueless
when it comes to interacting with devices whether physical or virtual.

The Safari icon is simply atrocious, although the new Mac Pro looks like a
really expensive trash can - I CANNOT believe Ive designed that product. It is
just godawful.

Flashlight app? OK cool (RIP Flashlight app people)

Activation lock is a neat feature, probably a top-5.

Oh yeah, and photo filters - PHOTO FILTERS!!! They even included a square
Instagram-like camera UI. Are you kidding me?

Apple did a great job of selling a BRAND much less so than selling great new
products and features.

~~~
IanChiles
Agree 100% with you on the Mac Pro. It's a novel design, but I have no idea
why they went with AMD processors instead of the upcoming Ivy Bridge E Xeon
E5s, which will run circles around the best AMD has to offer...

~~~
shinratdr
What? They did use Xeons, they said so right in the keynote.

~~~
modeless
The Verge's liveblog was confused, they saw the AMD GPU logos and thought they
were talking about the CPUs.

~~~
shinratdr
I don't know why someone would use a liveblog when they offered a very capable
livestream. Also quite the rookie mistake considering the AMD logo they showed
had "FireGL" written right on it.

~~~
spangborn
It wasn't available on Windows, which many of us work on. Also, some work
networks are more restrictive and block it.

~~~
shinratdr
It was, just not via any typical Windows browser because of their lack of
support for HLS. Simply copying the URL into VLC would have worked.

------
jonhmchan
I realize that a lot of people will be focusing on the UI redesign for iOS 7,
but the standout thing for me was automatic updates from the App Store. I
think it's a huge thing for developers.

One of the biggest pains I think we face as developers is software
fragmentation. So far Apple has done a very good job of having users update
versions of iOS and keeping consistent with hardware specifications - it's
probably one of the top three main drivers for why I develop primarily for iOS
(sometimes solely for iOS). I'm thinking this reinforces that build-for-iOS-
first mentality for developers. If the quality of apps is such a large factor
in what's keep users loyal to the platform, this is an important point.

~~~
grbalaffa
Yeah although a big question is: what will that do to battery life? People who
install lots of gimmicky, frequently-updated apps and forget about them after
trying them once will suddenly be at a loss as to why their device suddenly
doesn't hold a charge as long as it did before.

I fear the auto-update feature combined with multitasking will drastically
reduce the typical battery life of an iOS device.

~~~
kemiller
Nothing indicated that updates would be instantaneous. It can wait until the
phone is plugged in. They also seem to have gone out of their way to minimize
battery impact. Apps lifecycles are still controlled by the system, which can
presumably decide to suspect those activities if things get dire.

------
ampsonic
I actually like the new look, a few of the icons seem off, but I bet they grow
on me. The transparency and layers makes a ton of sense to me. Really love
control center, I can't wait to have easy access to my brightness. New Photos
app looks amazing. Airdrop will be fantastic. New background / multitasking is
a huge win.

Biggest let down, no inter-app communication improvements. I think that's a
huge problem on iOS now, one I was hoping would be addressed.

~~~
janlukacs
Can you please explain why transparency makes sense to you?

~~~
ampsonic
Maybe I won't like it in practice, but they sold me on "providing context."

~~~
revelation
You can barely see anything through that. Watch the parts where hes scrolling
through photos, it's just a massive blur.

Olde' Vista Aero did this better.

~~~
mortenjorck
Aero Glass showed exactly why UI translucency isn't a good idea. It made every
single window title bar noisy and hard to read.

At least iOS 7 cranks up the blur radius.

------
6thSigma
Apple is continuously playing catch up with iOS rather than innovating like
they were known for in the Jobs era.

Most of these features are just copies of other popular apps/operating systems
that came out over a year ago.

~~~
ubernostrum
Obligatory flamebait response to your flamebait comment:

Android is a great R&D department. As long as it takes Apple less than three
years to develop and deploy a feature they copy, Apple will still have it in
the field on their devices before Android vendors do!

~~~
6thSigma
My comment isn't flamebait - I genuinely think iOS has played catch up to
Android for the past 2-3 years.

But ya, vendors taking forever to update Android is a big problem. That's why
I stick with Nexus devices.

------
usaphp
The more I read comments on HN the more I wonder - what kind of project does
the company has to release in order to get a positive comments from HN
readers. It just looks like there is a bunch of losers who hate everything
that other people do and complain about everything they see, instead of just
being happy for something...

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _what kind of project does the company has to release in order to get a
> positive comments from HN readers_ [?]

A good one?

------
pimeys
I really can't believe they released this. The pictures are sometimes full of
everything, the colour choices are especially weird (white and blue, why?) and
overall I really understand Jobs' and Forstall's vision of the iOS UI better
than Ive's.

~~~
rgbrgb
The color choice is one of the least weird things in this announcement. White
and blue have been Apple's (and most of the internet's) go to colors for a
decade.

------
51Cards
[http://movies.apple.com/media/us/ios/ios7/f34c5445-5a9c-4b3a...](http://movies.apple.com/media/us/ios/ios7/f34c5445-5a9c-4b3a-9556-8efe89147559/shared_controlcenter/shared_controlcenter_keyframe.jpg)

To me, that looks just like the Samsung UI. (yes, Samsung copied the icon
layout but you could still tell them apart... now Apple seems to have come the
rest of the way to Samsung's side)

~~~
protitap
Some of that text is so hard on the eyes. How could they not have put a shadow
behind the white text?

------
marknutter
I can't even read these comments. They swing too wildly from people loving the
redesign to hating it. Apple was never, ever, going to be able to live up to
everybody's aesthetic standards.

~~~
itg
Looks like the "polarizing" prediction was right. Reactions I've seen from
most people are either "I love it" or "This is terrible".

I'm going to wait until it's in my hands and can play around with it.

------
wamatt
There has been much talk of Microsoft as the model of a floundering corporate,
stagnant and lacking leadership.

So, and this is perhaps a small detail, it does seem somewhat interesting,
that both Google and now Apple, appear to have adopted Microsoft's flat UI
approach.

------
badclient
Wow. Apple basically took all the _shitty_ parts of Google's design philosophy
and scaled it to epic proportions of fail.

Take a look at the text screenshot. It is hard to tell where I should touch to
start typing. It is hard to tell where the buttons are. Overall, this is
incredibly shitty UI.

~~~
SEMW
> Take a look at the text screenshot. It is hard to tell where I should touch
> to start typing.

My guess is, the text box below the message list, which in the same place as
it is in every sms app on every modern phone platform, and which is the exact
same shape as the text box was in the old iOS sms app
([http://i.imgur.com/jSGZADn.png](http://i.imgur.com/jSGZADn.png)), and which
has the word 'send' next to it.

That's just a guess, though. I could be wrong.

------
Zaheer
Looks a lot like Windows Metro interface.

~~~
joeblau
That's what I was thinking. I've had WinMo8 for about 6 months and a lot of
the interface reminded me of applications on my device. It was WinMo8 with a
splash of Android.

edit: And Apple made Bing the default search engine!
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/apple-slips-default-bing-
in...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/apple-slips-default-bing-integration-
on-ios-7/)

------
ary
Some here have said that iOS 7 has gone too far in the "flat" direction, but
my feeling is that the move is an intentional repositioning on Apple's part.
Removing most of the "texture" from the user interface has (outside of
aesthetic concerns) been done primarily so that it can be added back in a new
way in the future.

Ever since I saw this demo video for Senseg [1]:

[http://news.cnet.com/1606-2_3-50115714.html](http://news.cnet.com/1606-2_3-50115714.html)

I've thought long and hard about how Apple might use this in future iOS
devices. This clean slate design feels to me like the first step to something
more. I personally hope it has a lot to do with haptic feedback as adding
another user interface dimension to these types of devices would be
incredible.

[1] [http://senseg.com/](http://senseg.com/)

------
shawnjan8
So, this update might actually get me to switch back to iOS from Android.
Anyone else?

~~~
hadem
I was thinking the exact opposite. I have been thinking about switching to
Android for some time now. I think it is safe to say that I'll be switching to
Android for sure now. I was not impressed with a lot of the changes to iOS 7
and think a lot of them are down right ugly (icons, blurred background
everywhere).

------
mixmastamyk
Don't mind the flatness.

As someone who uses their ios devices mostly at night, I'm not looking forward
to everything having a white background though.

I wish there was a theme that could be enforced on all apps that could be
swapped at appropriate times. You know, like Windows 3.1 in 1990.

~~~
hsshah
Just use the 'Invert Color' option. Configure Triple Click for it. I use it
all the time. And with this new design, it will be even better in this
scenario.

Personally, I don't think I will like the super flat design though. They are
swinging the pendulum into the other extreme.

~~~
mixmastamyk
I do use that actually. But since there is no standard theme, it still means
you will go from dark to light to dark blinding yourself in the process. Also
triple click is hard to do right consistently, and since I have to do it over
and over. :/

------
tiredoffps
Not liking the design. The flat design mocks that were made by random people
on Dribbble are better. The gradient in the mail icon is too much. It's like
someone's first design in Photoshop back in 2000.

------
bane
I was hoping this would be cool to help apple get over the incredibly tired
skeumorphism fetish Apple's stuck in.

but seriously meh...

it's like somebody discovered the 2 and 3 color gradient fill in illustrator
and called it a day

the new airdrop stuff is cool, but no substitute for a proper intent
architecture

and the backgrounds are now all white

meh

------
ahsanhilal
1\. The multi-tasking, switching between apps thing is exactly as it is in the
android. 2\. The tabbed view in safari pretty much mimics Chrome

So much for apple creating their own distinctive UI/UX. I don't think you can
convince a lot of people that Apple does things differently or 'in their own
unque way' that easily with this update for ios. And I say this as someone who
owns and develops for iOS only.

------
volandovengo
Very unimpressed. They put lipstick on a pig. iOS was in need of a big update
and this isn't it!

~~~
rimantas
Whatever you wanted it was not what iOS needed.

------
mongol
Feels like KDE4, in a way. I think the graphical approach KDE took with KDE4,
with new icons for example, made it look worse. It feels very much like Apple
is no longer leading in the design department.

------
emp_
The flat trend was widely expected since Ive's comment, the Windows Aero
overlays were kind of ironic in a silly way, a great direction nonetheless.

------
janlukacs
First feeling when i saw the icons: Shock! I still can't believe they came up
with this mix of ios+windows+android UI. The whole thing looks like the phone
of a 16y old girl. with candy on top. and syrup. As for the OS part, i think i
no longer understand versioning.

~~~
johnjlocke
But all the pundits will still lap this shit design up ...because its Apple.
They've got some of the best designers on Earth, I just can't believe this is
what they came up with for UI.

------
ben1040
So they sold the 4th generation iPod Touch up until twelve days ago, but they
won't support iOS 7 on it?

[http://www.apple.com/ios/ios7/features/](http://www.apple.com/ios/ios7/features/)

------
theboywho
I'm sorry, is this windows phone ?

------
pizza
This looks like it's going to make a lot of nerds angry.

~~~
misnome
Everything Apple does _always_ makes a lot of nerds angry.

------
electrichead
I still can't get over the choice to push in Bing. I know that both companies
are hoping that the collaboration is going to equal good things for both of
them but really, it is likely going to go the other way.

~~~
johnjlocke
That's another really baffling choice. Microsoft must be paying Apple a bundle
in kickbacks in order to make Bing the default search. Trying to unite against
Google? Yahoo and Bing did the same thing. I'm sorry, Bing still sucks, no
matter how their commercials try to convince me otherwise.

------
encoderer
All I have to say about the redesign is: What looks cheap in still may seem
anything but when its animated on a retina screen with the weight of the
device in your hand.

Even now, it looks a lot better in video than in still.

------
Osiris
It appears that they still haven't changed the keyboard layout. You'd think in
7 revisions that they'd make _some_ adjustments to the keyboard. I am not a
fan of the always uppercase.

------
grandalf
I can't believe everyone is going negative about this. In my opinion, the
skeuomorphic aspects of IOS (and OSX) are among the biggest technology related
annoyances I experience in 2013.

Imagine if Google Voice appeared as an antique telephone in the lower corner
of the gMail app, and if each message was displayed as an envelope addressed
with comic sans.

Flat design is simply, objectively better. The version shown today will likely
evolve subtlety as Apple puts its unique stamp on flat.

------
drinchev
I love the update on their website too... They've managed to flatten
everything.

------
mrbill
Still not moving back from Android (love my Nexus 4, 7, and 10) but this will
be nice to play with on the iPad Mini I picked up a couple of weeks ago so I
can stay current on iOS and help Mom with stuff remotely.

It's interesting to see how iOS and Android each go back-and-forth swiping
features from each other (or from popular accessory apps; Apple's the worst at
doing that).

------
josephagoss
I really like it....

I suppose coming from a art background as well as a computer science
background gives me a different perspective.

Its a good way of keeping up with the new trend of flat design without losing
the iOS look and feel, my biggest fear for Apple is that they would have made
a rip off of windows mobile, but here they haven't, they have made a really
good balance.

------
twoodfin
The biggest surprise for me was the apparent introduction of a "double tap"
action to switch between apps in the new multitasking view. I couldn't
understand what the advantage of that was over a single tap.

Has Apple used "double tap" in iOS before? It seems like something they'd
studiously avoided in the past.

~~~
ajanuary
Double and triple click have been used for quite a while now
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/adurdin/4944720731/lightbox/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/adurdin/4944720731/lightbox/)

~~~
twoodfin
I don't mean the home button. I mean tapping the screen. I just remembered
it's used for the keyboard capslock, anywhere else?

~~~
ajanuary
I don't think that's double tapping, I think it's just not picking up taps
properly while the items are still in motion due to the momentum in the
scroll. The first time he seems to be able to single tap.

------
_pius
The black iPhone is dead.

------
mcintyre1994
Two things I hope to see in Android here, multitasking UI and tabbed
notifications.

After Google poached WebOS staff, their card UI is really nice and pretty
Palm-like. For some reason they haven't shamelessly stolen the WebOS
multitasking UI like Apple just have. I really hope they do, because it'd fit
Android perfectly.

That notification bar is really nice too, although it seems to be missing
quick actions like Android has. 'Today' and 'missed' tabs seem like a good
idea though, I'd like to see them on Android, and I'm sure Google could use
Now to make the 'today' one seriously useful.

~~~
cheald
What do you mean? Android has a perfectly servicable multitasking UI already.

[https://developer.android.com/design/media/ui_overview_recen...](https://developer.android.com/design/media/ui_overview_recents.png)

~~~
mcintyre1994
Heh, this comment failed to post when HN was constantly erroring, and I posted
a much more toned down version. I just prefer the orientation and layout of
the webOS and iOS ones, especially on a tablet.

------
Spectral
This honestly just looks like they are taking a bunch of apps, each with their
own individual uses, and deciding which ones they want to include as part of
the core package and over glorifying their uses. I can see a lot of these
features being cool at first, but quickly to be turned off and remained unused
in order to conserve battery. Nice presentation and seems like it'll do well
selling to the general public, but doesn't seem to amount to much actual
material benefits when you think it through. Of course, this is all still
speculation so we shall see.

------
pallinder
A couple of things after having played around with it on my iphone 5 for a
while.

1\. It "feels" slower, might be because it's not 100% optimized yet, but what
I suspect is causing this feeling is the new animiations. Everything just
feels sluggish, kind of like using an android feels to me.

2\. It appears harder to locate things in apps.

3\. The paralax animiations arent all that obvious and doesnt add as much
depth as I initially thought it would.

4\. Some of the app redesigns are really nice (address book for instance).

5\. The thin font is really hard to see sometimes.

6\. The new design of the notification view is really nice.

That's it for now.

------
mcintyre1994
New multitasking is really nice, Google should have kept that orientation etc
instead of how they did it. The notifications look good too, although they
seem to be missing quick actions?

------
sktrdie
The part that most worries me is that this doesn't seem like such a different
interface from things I've already seen.

What happened to the "Think Different" Apple?

------
mrmagooey
I feel like Control Center is Apple finally taking onboard the fact that
SBSettings is one of the main reasons people jailbreak their phones. It's been
interesting to see all the jailbreak features that came out like 5 years ago
slowly making their way into iOS (e.g. multitasking, interactive lockscreen).
Not that they really 'worked' on iPhone3 mind you, but they did exist.

------
tehwalrus
I... I like it. I did breifly try to use Android last year (very expensive
mistake) and they've nicked the two or three good things from the nexus / flat
blue 'droid theme, plus FINALLY a fast way to turn wifi and bluetooth on and
off, like on the droids.

I'm interested to see how long it takes the old UI to look antiquated to me.
Isn't human reaction to fashion interesting? :)

------
shinratdr
I love how people are simultaneously describing it as un-original and a ripoff
while also invoking Android, WebOS, Windows Phone and Windows 7 Aero as to
what it's "ripping off".

Maybe it's actually original? If you think this is Windows Phone, you've never
spent any time on that platform. Windows Phone is defined by solid colour
tiles and typography. iOS 7 isn't, at all.

~~~
spangborn
Just a guess, but I think they're more referring to WP's lack of depth in the
UI - everything is flat.

~~~
shinratdr
True, but this also isn't the case. Flat is just a quick descriptor for the
icons, when really "simple" would be more apt. It's really not flat in
practice.

------
dylangs1030
What I'm excited about:

1\. Being able to change WiFi, brightness and other "Settings" options from
the home screen.

2\. An animated weather app with cooler design and more information.

Those are two really big things for me. I don't even focus on the flat design
right now - those functions on the home screen are part of why I jailbreak.

Now, if they could have Messages send popup notifications for new texts, this
would be even better.

------
inthewind
One thing that I find a little jarring is going from a dark background to a
light background. It might not be so much of an issue on a small device /
screen, but it's the kind of thing that you feel in your eyes - if say you
were looking at it in the dark. I'd probably rather one, or the other. Or be
able to flip between the two styles.

------
JosephHatfield
I'm definitely not a fan of the new colors. Here are two screenshots I took of
iOS 7 installed on my iPhone 5. The Apple app colors are too garish for me and
white against gray is a bad combination for people with 50+ vision.

[http://imgur.com/P8WxfcJ,Fec5RAH#1](http://imgur.com/P8WxfcJ,Fec5RAH#1)

------
DTE
Although clearly not completely resolved, there are a number of really
interesting ideas at play. The programmatic and reactive color schemes that we
first saw in iTunes for album art, for example is really nice.

The parallax effect looks fun but it will have to be subtle enough to not be
gimmicky after a week or two.

------
protez
Suddenly, Android and WP no longer look so lame. Apple may have improved its
UI/UX of iOS, but only at the cost of losing its distinctive taste.

The inspiration from the original design would continue along the third-party
apps and some of them would gain significant users just for its non-flat
graphic theme.

------
Chirael
Nice video but pretty surprised to see people reading off cue cards instead of
talking directly to the viewer. Comes off as a little unpolished and jarring.
I just kept wanting is say, hey, I'm over HERE, not off camera - who's over
there that you keep talking to instead of me?

------
eightyone
I'll have to use the UI on a device to determine if I like it or not. All the
blue, pink, and white reminds me of Flickr. I'm disappointed we didn't get
custom default apps or the ability to set a custom search engine. I want to
use DuckDuckGo with Safari.

------
codex
For ease of recognition, the positive and negative spaces of a given form
should be about equal in area. In this respect iOS 7 fails miserably. It's as
if they've forgotten hundreds of years of collective design wisdom.

------
hoops
On the theme that the "medium is the message"...

The tone of the voiceover is of one taking oneself a little too seriously, I
think. What's more I felt it overbearing and that it occluded the message.

Are others liking the "medium" here?

------
hoops
On the theme that the "medium is the message"...

The tone of the voiceover is of one taking oneself a little to seriously, I
think. What's more I felt it overbearing and that it occluded the message.

Are others liking the "medium" here?

------
hoops
On the theme that the "medium is the message"...

The tone of the voiceover is of taking oneself a little too seriously, I
think. What's more I felt it overbearing and that it occluded the message.

Are others liking the "medium" here?

------
nu2ycombinator
IOS7 settles it. Jony Ive is a best industrial designer but medicore UI
designer.

------
dexcs
It's time for a 7.1 like microsoft did it with windows... I can't believe that
steve controlled all this and pushed it in the right direction. And now apple
takes the same route to the ground....

------
nnq
Metro done right! (well, _much better_ at least)

> distinct functional layers help establish hierarchy and order and the use of
> translucency give you a sense of your context

...when the MS design guys ditched Aero style aesthetics of skeumorphism and
transparency, they actually _threw the baby with the bath water_ , they didn't
realize that layering and transparency are the missing ingredient for adding
order and hierarchy to flat design. yeah, avoiding hierarchy and "flat is
better than nested" are good ideas, but for any non trivial GUI you need
_some_ order and hierarchy, and transparency is the only thing left to use for
this after ditching skeumorphism. as usual, Apple gets design right! (though
kind of late...)

------
unsigner
This is what the home screen reminds me of (NSFW):
[http://oglaf.com/rainbowcake/](http://oglaf.com/rainbowcake/)

------
bosky101
i don't think you can distinguish between ios/metro/android designs any more.

the recent design shrieks of adolescence.

who here predict a wave of apps that go back to earlier designs?

------
oliyoung
Looking forward to seeing
[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/) doing code
reviews.

------
luisivan
These gradients on icons just look ugly. Really ugly. And the interface is too
ethereal, too much blurry. Some things are really cool, some aren't.

------
billirvine
The iOS 7 examples look like something My Little Pony puked up in a general
configuration of something similar to Windows Phone 8.

Maybe Bronies are the target market?

------
scopendo
Sadly, for those families where the iPad is just another shared computing
device, it would appear that there is still no multi-user support. Bummer.

------
timsaunders
Interesting that Siri, doesn't know what Google is?? Looks like Bing is going
to make some traction amongst search engines.

------
Watabou
Some of the apps like Weather, notification center, Stocks look brilliant,
other seem too white. Why is it so damn white?

~~~
leviathant
Weather appears to be a de-branded Yahoo Weather, but instead of local
backgrounds pulled from flickr, there are generic animated backgrounds. I hope
Yahoo Weather continues to exist.

~~~
alistairstead
exactly!

------
lbebber
I would like to try it before commenting, but goddamn, do those icons look
ugly. What the hell are those gradients?

------
_pmf_
Looks very Windows 3.11-ish. Cluttered (crammed, even) screen estate and
limited multitasking.

------
jamestkirk
developer.apple.com is down since launch. Can I download iOS7 elsewhere?

------
brown9-2
Interesting that all of the demo pictures are with the white iPhone.

------
mindblink
[In a small voice] I like the changes.... [run and hide]

------
tekst
Flat, Rich Text ,Gentle Beam, mess up, etc

------
United857
And still no official WebGL support...

------
piyush_soni
Aah ... It tastes _Android_ :)

------
LandoCalrissian
The parallax effect is pretty cool.

------
bhauer
iOS 7 = iOS + Metro + Android = iMetroid.

Not bad looking in my opinion, if a little bit weak on color choices.

------
smiddereens
This is an absolute outrage! WAH!

------
harel
Looks like Apple on Anderoids

------
dsego
the icon gradients look amateurish and the safari icon is just horrendous.

------
freewizard
Let's prepare class suit against Apple on our sight loss.

------
nu2ycombinator
ios7 flat ui reminds me latest ugly gmail ui.

